
Sweet taste, not just calories, dictates metabolic response - htk
https://news.yale.edu/2017/08/10/sweet-taste-not-just-calories-dictates-metabolic-response
======
htk
Daily Mail has the following headline based on this study: _Diet drinks and
low-calorie meals trick the brain into making you FATTER and trigger diabetes,
study claims_ [1]

[1] [http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-4781050/Diet-
drink...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-4781050/Diet-drinks-trick-
brain-making-FATTER.html)

